# UK Parvo Warning



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

"A warning for all dog owners in and around Derby and Northamptonshire, there is a large confirmed outbreak of Parvo & Vets are advising dog owner's to be aware.

A friend's dog was supposed to have been going back in for a procedure on Thursday but received a phone call this morning to cancel it due to them having to close the hospital because of the outbreak there, and apparently they're not the only Vets in the area in this position."

This was sent through from Pet Searchers and was also sent to me by our vet as we had planned a trip up there!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Such a worry , Parvo is so horrid


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Scary stuff,thanks for posting


----------

